
Intel's CEO is trying to revamp his 48-year-old company - jahan
http://www.businessinsider.com/intel-ceo-brian-krzanich-changing-intel-2016-7
======
Teever
This article paints a very dire picture for the future of Intel.

It is very telling that an organization as capable of Intel was not able to
foresee the decline of their profit engine and pivot correctly before they had
to take drastic choices like mass lay-offs.

I wonder what the future for the semiconductor industry holds if Intel
falters. I think we'll see a dominance of x86 chips for the next 5-10 years
but in the mean time there's a lot of ground for others to cover.

Perhaps we'll see competing organizations started by these jilted ex-employees
of Intel. I think that Intel is wrong to discount the experience and ability
of their older employees.

